# What type of strainer bag do you use?



## TonyP (Feb 2, 2013)

Up to now I've only used muslin strainer bags (or sleeves) when working with skins or oak and I seem to be going through quite a bit because I never reuse a piece. I've started to look into reusable materials such as nylon or polyester (paint strainer bags) and I've even seen mention of pantyhose or socks. I'm wondering what others do. What materials do you use and do you reuse your strainer bags? Does anyone get cheesecloth or muslin clean?


----------



## dangerdave (Feb 2, 2013)

I use the "fine straining bags" (nylon) sold by George at finevinewines.com. I have several, of various sizes, and reuse them all the time.

You'll find them under the Online Catalog link on their website. Then, far right bottom under "straining bags".


----------



## Julie (Feb 2, 2013)

Paint strainer bags, I can wash them out and re-use them, on average I can get 3 washings


----------



## oldwhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Julie said:


> Paint strainer bags, I can wash them out and re-use them, on average I can get 3 washings



Good to hear Julie, I am wanting to start using fresh fruit in my ferments this year.


----------



## TonyP (Feb 3, 2013)

Julie said:


> Paint strainer bags, I can wash them out and re-use them, on average I can get 3 washings



That's interesting to see. So far no one mentions muslin except me. And I assumed everyone used it.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 3, 2013)

Nylon drawstring bags, usually used for beer making, but work great.


----------



## Julie (Feb 3, 2013)

the paint strainer bags comes in a package of two and they are about 5 bucks for the package.


----------



## TonyP (Feb 3, 2013)

Julie said:


> the paint strainer bags comes in a package of two and they are about 5 bucks for the package.



A 25 pack of gallon strainer bags w/o drawstring goes for $16.25 with shipping on Amazon or $12.87 at Walmart.


----------



## Julie (Feb 3, 2013)

not a bad price but a gallon bag is pretty small. paint strainer bags are 5 gallon bags.


----------



## TonyP (Feb 3, 2013)

Julie said:


> not a bad price but a gallon bag is pretty small. paint strainer bags are 5 gallon bags.



I could see I'm on a different planet on this. I've been using muslin sleeves (cut what I need and tie each end), so I just take what I need. I use them for oak (chips, cubes, spirals) or for skins. Either way, a 5 gallon bag seems like a lot in a primary bucket or carboy. What am I missing?


----------



## Julie (Feb 3, 2013)

plenty of room to tie the top of the bag into a knot, now I don't have to worry about any fruit getting out. I make a lot of fruit wines and I can normally get all the fruit into one or two bags for a 5 - 6 gallon batch of wine.

Never thought of muslin.


----------



## Arne (Feb 3, 2013)

Tony, I think you are talking about the same things, only different. They are talking about bagging all the fruit for a 5 gal. batch, maybe 30 or 40 lbs. You are talking about a handful of oak. Don't need quite as big a bag. Arne.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 4, 2013)

Hello, I`m about to venture into the the art of oaking.....lol i just ordered some french and American medium plus,spirals and a american light toast spiral for an aussie chard, and some hungarian cubes...the spirals,you tie some sanitized fishing line ,and run it up though the double bubble air lock,do they sink?now what to do with the cubes...throw them in loosely?...in the carboy, i do believe they float....like to hear your methods...oh and i purchased some tan`cor grand cru also.....oh boy!


----------



## TonyP (Feb 4, 2013)

Wood will float in wine. Best is to add some weight such as marbles or SS (304 or preferably 316). Be careful with any oak. You want to be able to taste and remove the oak at any time, so don't just dump some in. My suggestion is to put anything in a strainer bag, making it easier to remove.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Tony, i`ve read over oaking is a common problem, i think i have a hop sock or bag, weight you mentioned, glass marble`s,or what else would you use?


----------



## TonyP (Feb 5, 2013)

Glass marbles are good weights and also work for topping off (although I use other things for that, as well). If you go the marbles route, get glass (not acrylic) and stick with clear (not colored) glass. I also use stainless steel washers for weights. You should be able to find them in marine supply stores. There are numerous types of stainless but stick with 316 or 304 grade.


----------



## Ricky (Feb 5, 2013)

TonyP, Thank for replying...I just purchased some 5/8 inch 316 SS 100 grade balls,i called a marine suppy store and asked about 316 SS washers,he mentioned something about grease or oil that was used in production,scared me off... and didn`t see anything about being used in the food industry..the SS balls did mention food grade. i seen on another post you mentioed HDP balls....had to buy them by the hundreds,and i imagine there very light....


----------



## TonyP (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes, I like solid HDPE balls for topping, but they wouldn't work as weights.


----------



## Bailey (Feb 9, 2013)

For most fruits you can also use nylon hose - yeah - just like panty hose. I buy the queen size in the little plastic ball at wally-world for about .33 a pair. You'll get 5-10 lbs. fruit in each one. They tie easily and are pretty simple to use. Color doesn't matter but I've heard they should match your eyes ; ) .


----------



## ShtWine (Feb 19, 2013)

*Strainer Bags are cool*

The LD Carlson small size bags are 6"x18" and have a medium weave, and are top quality. The last ones I bought were four of five dollars each. When you fill them and tie the top they won't sit flat in even a 32 gallon "fermenter." That's not a negative, just an observation. They're long. They have about the same weave as a paint strainer bag.

I was reluctant at first but found no problem using paint strainer bags. I give them a quick rinse then dump them into the sanitizer bucket. They're strong and will last at least two or three uses. As I remember they're cost effective. I think I get them at around a dollar or a dolly fiddy per bag at my local Home Depot. I reuse them even though it might be more of a hassle than they are worth: a hand wash dishwasher wash/sanitize, inspection ,repeat if necessary, air dry, then store in a reclaimed/reused plastic peanut butter container.

I was looking for larger bags to use in my press (the 5 gallon ones are too small for my hoppers, eventually they snap off the basket and sling whatever all around the room. How did I know that?...

I once thought I found 15 gallon strainer bags. The online store selling them listed them as "15 gallon paint strainer bags" I was excited that I found bags that were only about double the cost of the five gallon bags! When the package arrived I found five one gallon bags in each of the five packages I bought. I called the store and complained and they refunded my shipping -woohoo... never did check back to see if they fixed the title.. probably not...

But there is light at the end of the funnel er tunnel as I have found a use for these one gallon bags...

When you're racking out of your primary and into a secondary you can use a large 8" funnel at the end of your siphon . This size funnel comes with a screen, but if you rely on that screen you'll quickly find that it will clog long before you have everything out of the primary.

Enter the one gallon straining bags.

They'll catch the heavy stuff at the end of your siphon, and you can move them around in the funnel without any mess. If one gets too full you can throw it in a trash bucket or a sanitized bucket if you want to try to get every drop. Last time I did that kind of procedure I just threw them into the press hopper with the rest of the juicy solids from the bottom of the fermenter and gave them a little squeeze.

I know some people are going to cringe at this next rec, but it works fine for me. 

I throw some zip ties into sanitizer and use them as closure. I used to use sanitized nylon string but even with a keen background in knots, it's much easier for me to use the zip ties to close up the bags. Not always easy to get them off without ruining the bag, but well worth the convenience on starting day. Less handling too. -always a plus.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 19, 2013)

Tony, I have recently switched to muslin bags, they work great!


----------

